# Alcohol and Creatine



## Jay-Budaman (Feb 13, 2005)

Heres the deal, starting Monday I plan to start supplemeting with my grossly overpaid for 7 lb. container of Cell Tech. I have already caught booku flak for this huge newbie mistake and plan to use my money wiser in the future. With that being said I have several questions;

1) What is a cheap generic alternative to this stuff. Will creatine monohydrate do the job just as well?

2) Whats the deal with whey protien? Should I use that with creatine, or can I use protien bars and diet (mostly tuna) like I do now? If yes, how much protien? 50g is supposed to be 100%, but I've also heard 1 g per lb of bodyweight. 

3) Whats the deal with using creatine while I still occasionally see my friend Jack Daniels? I know that you are supposed to stay hydrated and alcohol dehydrates you. Is that the main thing or is their actually something that will decrease the effects of the supplement if their is alcohol present in the system?

4) Lastly, Jack and I went out this past weekend, should I wait a couple days for it to clear b4 starting my loading phase?

Thanks in advance for all the help ladies and gentlemen, I really appreciate it.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

ON's 100% Whey is good, I use BioGenesis, you've got many choices. Try a few out--you can do that for the same price as your wonderful MuscleTech product 
Just mix a Creatine Monohydrate with whatever Whey you get. It's cheap at vitamins.com, affordablesupplements.com, all sorts of places.

You don't want to drink because Alcohol promotes Estrogen, which... well, explains itself.

Start now.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Heres the deal, starting Monday I plan to start supplemeting with my grossly overpaid for 7 lb. container of Cell Tech. I have already caught booku flak for this huge newbie mistake and plan to use my money wiser in the future. With that being said I have several questions;
> 
> 1) What is a cheap generic alternative to this stuff. Will creatine monohydrate do the job just as well? *You wont know till you try. You can buy it in bulk powder, try that.*
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Heres the deal, starting Monday I plan to start supplemeting with my grossly overpaid for 7 lb. container of Cell Tech. I have already caught booku flak for this huge newbie mistake and plan to use my money wiser in the future. With that being said I have several questions;
> 
> 1) What is a cheap generic alternative to this stuff. Will creatine monohydrate do the job just as well?
> 
> ...


1. CellTech IS creatine monohydrate. It is just mixed with lots of sugar and ALA. The cheap alternative, which I use, is creatine mono mixed with grape juice. End of story.

2. Whats the deal with whey protein? This question shows a complete lack of understading in supps. There are many types of protein out there, the best overall being from animals (tuna, chicken, other fish, turkey, even beef). Milk proteins are great also, as a supplement. In the group of "milk proteins", there is whey protein, a very fast acting protein. There is also casein protein, a very slow acting protein. Others too.  

Creatine is great, and you can definitely stack the two. But, theyre completely seperate supps that do completely differnet things. 

Protein bars are okay if in a bind, but use them sparingly. Focus on proper nutrition through your diet, and youll be just fine. 

As for a good amount, you mention 50g as 100%. Youre referring the the US Gov's recommendation. We dont use that, that wont do shit for us. Focus on getting 1-1.5g protein for every 1lb lean mass. Should be at least 200g protein per day. 

3. Alcohol is a diuretic, so youll lose all your water. Half the benefit of creatine how it uses water. Not worth it IMO. You should really consider cutting back on the whiskey when youre using supps or trying to gain weight. It holds you back both physically and psychologically. Not worth it, IMO. 

4. As long as you feel ok, youve been taking vitamins to get yourself back to normal, and youre very hydrated, go ahead and load. No problem there.


----------



## maze (Feb 14, 2005)

Alcohol will lower or inhibit the absorption of your supplements... so you will be  wasting your money.  If taking alcohol use inositol and choline to get rid of the waste in your liver  and drink a lot of water or your body will get it from a source that is not too good for you ... your intestines  and with that comes all the bacteria that is there ... you get the picture.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2005)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Heres the deal, starting Monday I plan to start supplemeting with my grossly overpaid for 7 lb. container of Cell Tech. I have already caught booku flak for this huge newbie mistake and plan to use my money wiser in the future. With that being said I have several questions;
> 
> 1) What is a cheap generic alternative to this stuff. Will creatine monohydrate do the job just as well?
> 
> ...



You are going to die.


----------

